# مشكلة عووووووويصة فى تحميل البريمافيرا 6 ؟؟؟؟؟



## asd314 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

قمت بانزال جميع ملفات البريمافيرا 6 ثم واجهتنى مشكلة لم اجد لها حلا عند التسطيب
قام البرنامج بالتوقف اثناء التسطيب ثم قال ان ملف data1.cab. غير موجود وتوقف 
هل اجد حلا لتلك المشكلة عند اى حد من الاخوة وللعلم قمت بعمل format للجهاز ونزلت نسخة ويندوز جديدة وايضا نفس المشكلة موجودة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 سبتمبر 2008)

[/LEFT]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن تكون حل المشكلة انه سيادتكم تحتاج الى نسخة Primavera 6 و من الممكن ان تكون النسخة التى لديك ليش كاملة 
على العموم انا رفعت الى حضرت نسخة من ال6 Primavera وان شاء الله حتكون شغالة تمام

الجزء الاول 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d73aa7/n/Primavera_P6_part1_rar

الجزء الثانى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/26cb8f/n/Primavera_P6_part2_rar

و الى سيادتكم فى الرابط الاسقل طريقة تنسيب البرنامج بالصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html

و لو هناك اى استفسار انا تحت امرك
وشكرا


----------



## asd314 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن تكون حل المشكلة انه سيادتكم تحتاج الى نسخة Primavera 6 و من الممكن ان تكون النسخة التى لديك ليش كاملة
> على العموم انا رفعت الى حضرت نسخة من ال6 Primavera وان شاء الله حتكون شغالة تمام
> ...



اشكرك بجد يا باشمهندس احمد على الاجابة وبالفعل قمت بتحميل البرمافيرا من جديد من على الروابط بتاعتك ولكن اثناء التسطيب واجهتنى مشكلة اخري
عند الخطوة 21 الخاص بنجاح الاتصال الى قاعدة البيانات تأتي رسالة database log on failed بدلا من رسالة connection is successful
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عن تلك المشكلة حتى استطيع ان استغل اجازة العيد فى تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 سبتمبر 2008)

asd314 قال:


> اشكرك بجد يا باشمهندس احمد على الاجابة وبالفعل قمت بتحميل البرمافيرا من جديد من على الروابط بتاعتك ولكن اثناء التسطيب واجهتنى مشكلة اخري
> عند الخطوة 21 الخاص بنجاح الاتصال الى قاعدة البيانات تأتي رسالة database log on failed بدلا من رسالة connection is successful
> ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عن تلك المشكلة حتى استطيع ان استغل اجازة العيد فى تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله محلوله يا سيدى الفاضل و حل فى نقطتين ان شاء الله تكون واحده منهم

الاولى 
عمل remove للبرنامج ككل و النسيب من جديد سواء كان P5 او P6.

الثانى 
و هى الاصعب ان يكون البرنامج يريد ان ينزل عل نسخة window جديده و يتم تنسيبة اول برنامج بعد ما تنسب الwindow الجديد


بس ان شاء الله تتحل بالوضع الاول

وشكرا


----------



## asd314 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان شاء الله محلوله يا سيدى الفاضل و حل فى نقطتين ان شاء الله تكون واحده منهم
> 
> الاولى
> ...



اشكرك يا باشمهندس على سرعة الرد وان شاء الله اعيد المحاولة مرة اخرى مستخدما الحل الاول 
لاني بصراحة لسه عامل Format لكل الجهاز عندي ونسخة ويندوز جديدة عشان اعرف احمله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وكل عام وحضرتك طيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 سبتمبر 2008)

asd314 قال:


> اشكرك يا باشمهندس على سرعة الرد وان شاء الله اعيد المحاولة مرة اخرى مستخدما الحل الاول
> لاني بصراحة لسه عامل Format لكل الجهاز عندي ونسخة ويندوز جديدة عشان اعرف احمله
> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وكل عام وحضرتك طيب


 

ان شاء الله و ارجوك طمنى

وشكرا


----------



## asd314 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ان شاء الله و ارجوك طمنى
> 
> وشكرا




كلمة شكرا لا تكفيك
ارجو الله ان يجعل ما قمت به معي فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
فعلا نجحت المحاولة بفضل الله ثم بفضل ارشاداتك لى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الشكر لله اخى الكريم
وارجوك ان تدخل هذا الرباط و تكتب لى ان رغبت فى اى شىء خاص بالــ Primavera 6

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html

وشكرا


----------



## شكران ات جميل (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## virtualknight (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات وعيد سعيد للأستاذ أحمد الطيب


----------



## قلم معماري (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي/ احمد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يناير 2009)

شكران ات جميل قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات


 

الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يناير 2009)

virtualknight قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات وعيد سعيد للأستاذ أحمد الطيب


 
الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يناير 2009)

قلم معماري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي/ احمد
> جزاك الله خيرا


 

الشكر لله ......


----------



## المهندس شاطر (31 يناير 2010)

والله انك رجل طيب يا احمد الطيب


----------



## waleed116 (18 فبراير 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> [/left]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن تكون حل المشكلة انه سيادتكم تحتاج الى نسخة primavera 6 و من الممكن ان تكون النسخة التى لديك ليش كاملة
> ...



*شباب .....

لو سمحتم انا محتاج البرنامج ضروروي جدا ....

ولما بفتح الرابط مفيش ايقونه تحميل البرنامج ؟ ممكن احد يوضحلي ازاي احمل الملف ..... Your download slot has expired. Please try again

شكرا ....*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

waleed116 قال:


> *شباب .....*
> 
> *لو سمحتم انا محتاج البرنامج ضروروي جدا ....*
> 
> ...


 

حضرتك ان شاء الله حتلاقى ايكونة التحميل اسفل الصفحة مكتوب عليها download now

و شكرا


----------

